# BECKLEY WV-BGSD,1yo,"Triton" getting urgent to rehome.



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

A lady near Beckley contacted me to help rehome her gsd, "Triton". She rents and her landlord said the dog 'has to go asap'. She's had him since A pup, and he's now 1yr.old. He was raised with her young boys and also another small house dog. There was one person in the area interested but never followed up on going out to check on him, and her only other option is to take him to the local kill shelter. What is really worrisome is that Triton has never been vaccinated (even rabies!!!!!) and has only "been wormed a few times". He is intact,
I will be gone Fri-Mon so am not available to help with him till next week... and the landlord wants him out NOW!!!!! Please, if anyone can help this happy go lucky looking big pup please let me know and I will put you in touch with the owner,. I have her phone number someplace so will list that when I find it. His need to be rehomed is getting very urgent,. Can anyone help him???


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Owners info and phone number. Her name is Billy Jo.


"hi i am in desperate need of a german shepard rescue 
i love this dog have had him since october 2010 and he is housebroken and a lovely dog 
he is aprrox 1yr old and so loveable i have kids and he is great with them i have never seen him get hateful with either of thme and they wrestle him all over place
my landlord said i had to get rid of his ASAP and i dont wanna take him the pound 
he is too sweet to be caged up and possibly put to sleep
please help me if you can 
my cell is -------- thanks"


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Forruger, were you given permission to post her phone number? If not, we should take it down and ask people who are interested to PM you for the information.

I have copied the phone number down until it is confirmed that it is ok to post. Anyone who wants it to help the dogs can PM me.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I had told her I was going to post him on the rescue forum but didn't specifically ask if it was OK to put her number with the post... SO I will check with her when I get a minute to see if it's OK. It would be best if any interest would be directed to owner directly, but I did have second thougths of putting her phone no. with the post. . . thank you for taking it off. !


----------



## Lindsay01 (Apr 21, 2011)

There is a GSD rescue in VA..VGSR..you may try and also contact them, they are very reputable.


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Pat - What is the status on this boy?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

There's been one inquiry off of this board who contacted me about Triton and possible transport help since the owner can't offer any help at all..... 
I'm not sure where he would need transported to and haven't had enough time to call this person and offer assistance since I'm trying to help with the Mercer County Girls SGSR is taking. I'm sure he's running out of time and will be heading to the shelter or wind up going to a bad home just to avoid taking him to the shelter.


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Pat - Please check on his status and update me via email or FB messaging.


----------

